

Startup Class Lecture 7 and Discussion with Xobni/Sincerely Founder Matt Brezina - nsp
https://startupclass.co/lecture/83460/101414-how-to-build-products-users-love-part-ibrbkevin-haleb-ifounder-wufoo-and-partner-y-combinatori----

======
brezina
this lecture by kevin is bomb. i love the examples of personality and delight
he sources from multiple startups including his very successful startup wufoo.
Also - on startupclass.co you can watch the lecture at 1.5x speed which i find
ideal for these startup lectures.

